# aTV et Plexify



## Cyberju (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

On m'a offert une atv à Noel et je me réjouis déjà de pouvoir mater mes films via Plexconnect !

J'ai donc bien installé Plex Media Server sur mon mac, puis j'ai configuré le tout via Plexify.


Tout semble s'être bien passé : Plexify m'indique "Plexconnect is running" et la création du Profil sur l'aTV est bien enregistrée.

Et pourtant, quand je lance "Bandes annonces" la roue tourne 3 minutes puis il y a un message d'erreur.

Une idée du problème ?


----------



## dale_coop (8 Janvier 2014)

Tu as essayé de redémarrer l'ensemble ? 
Il n'y a rien dans les log de Plexify (plexconnect.log) ?
Quel est le message d'erreur exact?

++
dale


----------



## Cyberju (9 Janvier 2014)

dale_coop a dit:


> Tu as essayé de redémarrer l'ensemble ?
> Il n'y a rien dans les log de Plexify (plexconnect.log) ?
> Quel est le message d'erreur exact?
> 
> ...



En fait j'ai laissé tomber Plexify et réalisé l'installation manuellement. Et maintenant ça marche !


----------

